# CCO's in Texas or Colorado...or online???



## yc2405 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi, 
I'll be travelling to the USA - Austin,Texas & Denver,Colorado - in May/June & as I've heard so much about the CCO's I'd love to know if there are any near the areas I'll be visiting.  
Also, what kind of discounts do they offer & is it only MAC stocked there or many other brands also?  
Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also...as I live in Ireland where CCO's don't exist - does anyone know of an online CCO which ships internationally???


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Mar 29, 2008)

I know that there is are 2 CCO's near Austin; Round Rock, TX (20 mins North of Austin) and San Marcos, TX (35 South of Austin). As for Denver, there are 2 nearby; Castle Rock, CO (30 mins South of Denver) and Silverthorne, CO (an hour west of Denver).

CCOs sell other brands alongside MAC, including Stila, Clinique, and Bobbi Brown (some others I can't remember), which can very from each CCO. They all sell their products at a discount to MAC counters, stores, etc. But the prices range very slightly from each location, but usually end up costing 30% than what the item was originally priced. (For example, a US$14 eyeshadow from a MAC store would probably cost US$10 at a CCO). The items available and their stock amount varies from each store. 

As far as I know, CCO don't sell their products online, but I could be mistaken. Anyone else know the answer?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 29, 2008)

CCO doesn't sell their products online.


----------



## BelleGoddess (Apr 9, 2008)

it appears that they have a location at the Allen Premium Outlets, just north of Dallas...


----------



## look_divine (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yc2405* 

 
_Hi, 
I'll be travelling to the USA - Austin,Texas & Denver,Colorado - in May/June & as I've heard so much about the CCO's I'd love to know if there are any near the areas I'll be visiting. 
Also, what kind of discounts do they offer & is it only MAC stocked there or many other brands also? 
Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also...as I live in Ireland where CCO's don't exist - does anyone know of an online CCO which ships internationally???_

 
apparently there is a CCO in ireland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Junction One, CCO, Northern Ireland 
there is a thread about it in the CCO section


----------

